

Show HN: SharingMeter.org - Find out how popular a link is - erans
http://sharingmeter.org

======
orenbarzilai
So if a link is popular I shouldn't share it cuz everybody else already did?

~~~
aeurielesn
This may only tell you if you came late to the party or if there's no party
overall.

Note: That is, in a very simplistic way to see it.

------
danmaz74
Cool! I would be curious to learn what will be the conversion rate from
visitors to sign ups for the alerts, if you're willing to share that after
some time :)

------
erans
A little tool we developed as a weekend project to test and debug a bigger
project we are working on.

We thought it would be useful to others.

------
brennenHN
I was about to add this to Chrome and then it asked for "all of your data on
all web sites" which is too much for me.

~~~
erans
I know this is too much, however we plan on adding the ability to inject
sharing data directly to websites, that's why we asked for it in advance.

We would never do anything to miss use it and we felt that an optional
permissions scenario was rather too complex.

How would you fill with an optional permissions scenario?

------
iftachorr
Damn! Thats inspiring...

------
vovafeldman
Real cool project guys!

------
yanivf
Very useful addon.

------
yuvals
Awesome tool!

